# handy-xenos.de, fernseher-xenos.de, kaminofen-xenos.de - sind die seriös??



## Senfdazugeber (30 November 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich versuche mir gerade ein Bild zu verschaffen über die im Betreff genannten Seiten.

Zum Beispiel bekommt man aktuell das Angebot, bei Kauf bis 30.11.2012 einen Nachlass um 19% für den Kauf von Handies zu erhalten. Dadurch werden diese unschlagbar günstig.
Außerdem wird versandkostenfrei versendet und als Zahlungsart wird "Vorauskasse" oder "Rechnung mit 14 Tagen Zahlungsziel" angeboten.

Ein bisschen hab ich schon recherchiert, und bin unter anderem bei mydealz fündig geworden:

In keinem der 3 Shops wird irgendwo eine Telefonnummer angegeben - ist das nicht unlauter?
Die Shops sind alle 3 bei 1&1 angemeldet, Anmelder ist immer eine andere Person??
Die Firmen werden nicht als GbR, GmbH oder AG angegeben, sollten also Einzelpersonenfirmen sein. Trotzdem stehen in allen 3 Impressums die selbe UST-ID Nummer und sogar die selbe HRB nummer
Ich konnte keinen Eintrag zur genannten HRB Nummer finden
Persönliche Kontaktanfragen werden offenslichtlich nicht beantwortet
Die Angabe, dass man "auf Rechnung" kaufen kann, klingt ja seriös, AAABER:  soweit ich mitbekommen habe, bekommen die meisten (alle?) Käufer mit Zahlungsart "Auf Rechnung" nach ca. 2 Tagen eine Mail mit dem Hinweis, dass diese Zahlungsart mangels Bonität nicht gewährt werden kann und dass man nun die Wahl habe, entweder 50% im voraus zu zahlen und den Rest auf Rechnung (hallo? Bei schlechter Bonität 50% nach Erhalt der Ware?) - oder mit Vorauskasse und 3% Skonto.
Ich habe noch keinen Käufer "gefunden", der nachweislich erfolgreich bei dieser Firma gekauft hat...
 
Daher meine Fragen: Kennt jemand diese Firma und hat jemand schon evtl. irgend eine Erfahrung damit gesammelt?
Gibt es im Netz eigentlich  eine "amtliche" Anlaufstelle, wo man solche Verdächtige Seiten melden kann?

Besten Dank für Eure Hinweise!
Gruß
Tm


----------



## Hippo (30 November 2012)

Was sich zu schön anhört um wahr zu sein ist meistens auch nicht wahr.
Und selbst wenn "auf Rechnung" funktionieren würde könnte es bei unschlagbaren Preisen auch sein daß die Ware vorher "vom LKW gefallen ist"
Mit der Steuernummer könntest Du mal dem örtlich zuständigen Finanzamt einen Tipp geben


----------



## Reducal (1 Dezember 2012)

Ich würde dort nichts bestellen. Schon allein die Tatsache, dass die Webs (eines ist momentan offline) bei 1&1 gehostet sind (könnte auch bei Strato sein) ist ein erstes Indiz für einen Fakeshop. Des weiteren ist die HRB 226197 in Bremen gar nicht registriert.

Es weihnachtet und alle Jahre wieder kommen gerade jetzt die Ratten aus ihren Löchern mit einer ganz besonderen Bescherung.


----------



## Hero (1 Dezember 2012)

Ich kann euch nur mitteilen, dass ich versuche von Barzahlung auf die Zahlungsart Kauf auf Rechnung umzuwandeln . Seit drei Tagen keine Antwort auf meine Email ([email protected] ). Ich habe diesem Unternehmen angedroht, das ich von meinem Widerrufsrecht gebrauch mache. Es scheint, dass es diesem Unternehmen egal ist. Ich glaube weitertes gerede kann man sich ersparen.


----------



## jupp11 (1 Dezember 2012)

Senfdazugeber schrieb:


> Daher meine Fragen: Kennt jemand diese Firma und hat jemand schon evtl. irgend eine Erfahrung damit gesammelt?


Alle drei Domains sind auf die Person ( D. J. ), die im Impressum als verantwortlich für den Inhalt steht,
am *21.11*. 2012 registriert worden. Ein großer Bekanntheitsgrad ist daher kaum zu erwarten.

Frage : Woher hast du  die Information über diese drei Domains?


----------



## Der Gast (1 Dezember 2012)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Alle drei Domains sind auf die Person ( D. J. ), die im Impressum als verantwortlich für den Inhalt steht, am *21.11*. 2012 registriert worden.



Diese Info ist nicht ganz richtig. Es ist auch nicht richtig, dass eine der Domains down ist, sie ist hier nur nicht richtig angegeben worden. Eine Zusammenfassung findet man hier: http://www.auktionshilfe.info/thread_7713p1


----------



## elyps (1 Dezember 2012)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Frage : Woher hast du die Information über diese drei Domains?


 
Hallo,

1. diese Information bekommt man über die Denic. Es stimmt, dass alle drei Domains auf verschiedene Namen registriert sind. Man findet im Internet auch keinerlei Informationen über diese Inhaber, auch nicht unter deren angeblichen Adressen.

2. Im Handelsregister gibt es auch keinen Eintrag über diese Firma, die angegebene Handelsregisternummer passt in ihrer Länge auch nicht zu den typischen Einträgen...

3. Des Weiteren sind die AGBs überwiegend auch nicht auf Endverbraucher zugeschnitten. Da hat wohl einer ein wenig "gestückelt".

4. Die Bankverbindung hat sich letzte Woche geändert (von DAB zu Deutsche Bank). Auch das riecht danach, dass die ihre Bankverbindung immer nur ein paar Tage offen lassen, dann das Konto leer räumen und ein neues bei einem anderen Institut eröffnen.

Das stinkt alles gewaltig zum Himmel.

Ich kann nur jedem abraten, bei diesen Seiten einen Kauf zu tätigen!

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Reducal (1 Dezember 2012)

Hero schrieb:


> Es scheint, dass es diesem Unternehmen egal ist.


Du meinst dem Betrüger? Ja, FACK!



Hero schrieb:


> ....dass ich versuche von Barzahlung auf die Zahlungsart Kauf auf Rechnung umzuwandeln....


Das geht i. d. R. nicht mal bei seriösen Unternehmen.


----------



## jupp11 (1 Dezember 2012)

elyps schrieb:


> 1. diese Information bekommt man über die Denic.


Die Frage zielt dahin, woher der Threadstarter auf flammneue Domains "stößt".
In der Regel geschieht das über Spam.


----------



## elyps (1 Dezember 2012)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Die Frage zielt dahin, woher der Threadstarter auf flammneue Domains "stößt".
> In der Regel geschieht das über Spam.


 
Ach so, entschuldige bitte. Ich habe die Seite beispielsweise letztes Wochenende über Google entdeckt, als ich nach iPhone-Angeboten gesucht habe. Die Firma hatte eine Anzeige bei Google Ads.


----------



## Reducal (1 Dezember 2012)

jupp11 schrieb:


> In der Regel geschieht das über Spam.


Sry, dass ih dir da widersprechen muss. Aber über die Suchmaschinen ist das mit weniger Aufwand verbunden und auch noch viel effizienter.


elyps schrieb:


> Ich habe die Seite beispielsweise letztes Wochenende über Google entdeckt


Als Beispiel nenne ich mal einen > HIER < bekannten Fakeshop. Dort wurden innerhalb von nur zwei Wochen für 80.000 € Google-Umsatz über AdWords generiert. Dass auch Google mit einem falschen Konto bezahlt wurde, versteht sich.


----------



## Senfdazugeber (1 Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
viele Dank für Eure Einschätzungen,
gefunden hab ich die Site - wie schon von einigen vermutet - durch eine von mir gestartet Google-Suche nach diversen Smartphones, war nur Zufall, dass ich die Site angeklickt habe..
Die beiden anderen Shops fand ich dann recht schnell nach Googlen nach den entspr. Namen.

Ich bin zwar auch kein Freund von Billig-Internetanbietern, aber die Vermutung, dass eine Site FAKE ist, wenn sie auf 1+1 oder Strato gehostet ist, erscheint mir trotzdem extrem abwegig.. Ich kenne etliche >>>seriöse<<< Online-Shops, die von diesen Providern gehostet werden, solche Ad-Hoc-Verdächtigungen bringen uns nicht weiter..
Diese Provider machen es aufgrund der großen Zahl gehosteter Sites einem "schwarzen Schaf" aber recht einfach, nicht weiter aufzufallen, oder eben erst dann, wenn es zu spät ist..
Die Aufmachung des Shops alleine lässt meiner Meinung nach auch nicht auf die schlechte Seriösität schließen, es ist ein einfach gehaltener Shop, der im großen und Ganzen schon eigentlich "ganz" ordentlich daher kommt. Habe schon in Shops eingekauft, wo das nicht soweit in Ordnung war (aber immer erst nach Telefonaten mit dem/den Betreiber/n).
Jeder Geschäftstreibende, der etwas aber doch nicht so viel Ahnung von der Materie hat, und sich anfangs auch erst einen Shop versuchen wird, selbst zu installieren, wird dann bestimmt ein unseriöseres Aussehen produzieren, als die hier besprochenen Shops -> also waren da schon nicht gerade Laien am Werk, die noch "grün hinter den Ohren" sind, die haben das bestimmt öfters gemacht.

Es freut mich, so viele Einträge und Einschätzungen von Euch zu lesen, und ich freue mich auch weiterhin auf weitere Einträge, insbesondere evtl. auch von Leuten, die direkt Erfahrungen mit diesen Sites gemacht haben.

Fakt ist: Vorauskasse sollte bei diesem Shop wohl KEINER machen!!

In diesem Sinne,
hoffentlich werden noch viele weitere (oder besser: alle) Betrüger erkannt und schnell gebrandmarkt, so dass sie keine Chance haben, einen ahnungslosen Käufer hereinzulegen... (in der heutigen, schnel-lebigen Zeit ist das schnell passiert)

Grüße
Tm


----------



## jupp11 (1 Dezember 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Aber über die Suchmaschinen ist das mit weniger Aufwand verbunden und auch noch viel effizienter.


Aber nicht als regulärer Suchtreffer sondern als Werbezeige, die ggü Spam sogar mit Kosten verbunden ist. Sehr viele User er/kennen in Google nicht den Unterschied zwischen echten Treffern und Werbung und Google tut IMHO absichtlich sehr wenig um dies erkennen zu lassen. Google ist es völllig wurscht,  ob ein Anzeigenkunde seriös ist oder nicht.  
( Abofallen wurden überwiegend über solche Werbeanzeigen gestellt und dies wurde erst nach ca  sieben Jahren von Google abgestellt )


----------



## pedell (1 Dezember 2012)

elyps schrieb:


> (...)
> 4. Die Bankverbindung hat sich letzte Woche geändert (von DAB zu Deutsche Bank). Auch das riecht danach, dass die ihre Bankverbindung immer nur ein paar Tage offen lassen, dann das Konto leer räumen und ein neues bei einem anderen Institut eröffnen.


 
Offensichtlich hat sich die Bankverbindung erneut geändert. Jetzt gehen die Zahlungen an die PoBa.
http://www.auktionshilfe.info/thread_7713p1#post78995


----------



## Reducal (2 Dezember 2012)

In der Regel werden für Fakeshops natürlich keine eigenen Konten verwendet sondern die von Finanzagenten. Oft wissen die noch gar nichts von ihrem Glück, wundern sich aber über die Zahlungseingänge und überweisen sie manchmal sogar freiwillig gleich wieder zurück. Aber wehe, man hat esmit einem abgebrannten oder besonders naivem Kontoinhaber zu tun!
Wenn aber rechtzeitig viele geprellt Käufer die Bank mit ihrer getätigten Überweisung darüber informieren, das das Konto inkiminiert ist, dann erstattet die Bank zumeost zeitnah eine s. g. Geldwäscheverdachtsanzeige bei der zuständigen GenStA. Das anstehende Verfahren beansprucht dann zwar etwas Zeit aber oft werden die Kontoinhaber dadurch massiv unter Druck gesetzt und zahlen die Beträge so dann ebenfalls wieder zurück - Schadenersatzpflichtig sind sie wahrscheinlich ohnehin.



Senfdazugeber schrieb:


> Gibt es im Netz eigentlich eine "amtliche" Anlaufstelle, wo man solche Verdächtige Seiten melden kann?


Nein!


----------



## The Finder (3 Dezember 2012)

Hero schrieb:


> Ich kann euch nur mitteilen, dass ich versuche von Barzahlung auf die Zahlungsart Kauf auf Rechnung umzuwandeln . Seit drei Tagen keine Antwort auf meine Email ([email protected] ). Ich habe diesem Unternehmen angedroht, das ich von meinem Widerrufsrecht gebrauch mache. Es scheint, dass es diesem Unternehmen egal ist. Ich glaube weitertes gerede kann man sich ersparen.


----------



## The Finder King (3 Dezember 2012)

Achtung, Xenos-Handy.de    Xenox-Tv.de        Xenox-Kaminofen.de usw. gibt es nicht, sind diesem Betrüger und Verbrecher auf der Spur. Bitter keine Vorrauszahlungen machen, dass Geld ist weg. Viele Grüße an alle, er kommt auch noch dran


----------



## micha68 (4 Dezember 2012)

Habe am 26.11. ein Handy gekauft und 242,-€ wahrscheinlich in den Wind geschossen.
Hab es natürlich gleich überwiesen, da ich dachte ich bekomme es schneller.
Wollte heute dort anrufen und habe Xenos Bremen angerufen, leider hat dieser Laden absolut nichts mit dem Handyladen zu tun.
Nach Anfrage per Email hat man mir mitgeteilt , dass wegen Lieferengpass erst nach dem 10.12. 2012 geliefert würde.
Klang alles noch passabel bis ich hier die Beiträge entdeckt habe.
Habe dann über Email nach Telefonnummer gefragt oder Fax....  kam natürlich keine Antwort drauf.
Habe jetzt storniert und um Geldrückzahlung gebeten.
Mehr kann ich wohl momentan noch nicht tun oder ?

Ist mir nóch nie passiert.... sehr ärgerlich....habt Ihr noch ein Tip für mich ?

VG Micha


----------



## micha68 (4 Dezember 2012)

Ich dachte immer in Deutschland kann man nicht einfach so ein Konto eröffnen ?
Man muß doch überall den Ausweis vorlegen ?????

Ich wollte mal eines löschen, nicht mal das ging ?! Bin jetzt etwas verwirrt.


----------



## micha68 (4 Dezember 2012)

Habe übrigens hierher überwiesen :

Kontoinhaber: XENOS
Kontonummer: 8340322000
BLZ: 70120400
DAB-Bank


----------



## Motte26 (4 Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

habe auch letzte Woche bei Handy-xenos versucht zu bestellen. Genau das, was
*"Senfdazugeber"*

beschrieben hat ist bei mir eingetreten. Locken mit 19% Nachlass, dann nicht auf Rechnung bezahlen "dürfen", aber wiederum 3% Skonto anbieten und so´n Sch....!!!! Zum Glück habe ich noch nicht überwiesen! Mein Tipp: Finger weg von dem Laden. Werde mal schauen wo man sowas melden kann!!!


----------



## Reducal (4 Dezember 2012)

Motte26 schrieb:


> Werde mal schauen wo man sowas melden kann!!!


Na hier: 





Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> > Missbrauchsbehörde
> 
> 
> Die ist übrigens gleich neben dem Beschwerdeamt, gegenüber dem Meldebüro.


----------



## Pelu (5 Dezember 2012)

ich habe auch versucht dort einen i phone zu bestellen... Gott sei Dank habe ich kein Geld überwiesen. Diese Leute lassen sich nicht erreichen.


----------



## Hippo (5 Dezember 2012)

Zu diesen ganzen Vorkassegeschichte kann man nur immer fragen ob diese Besteller einem Wildfremden in der Fußgängerzone auch 500 € in die Hand drücken würden nur auf das Versprechen eine Woche später einen Fernseher vorbeizubringen ...


----------



## BenTigger (5 Dezember 2012)

Du kannst es bei denen ja mal versuchen


----------



## Hippo (5 Dezember 2012)

Ich glaub da fehlt mir die Chuzpe dazu ...


----------



## pelusa (6 Dezember 2012)

hallo leute,
ich habe gerade bei 1 und 1 angerufen, aber die machen leider nichts... also jemand soll sich bei der polizei melden... so etwas geht gar nicht!


----------



## Reducal (6 Dezember 2012)

pelusa schrieb:


> ich habe gerade bei 1 und 1 angerufen, aber die machen leider nichts...


Da könnte ja jeder daher kommen!


----------



## Hippo (6 Dezember 2012)

pelusa schrieb:


> ... also jemand soll sich bei der polizei melden...


Dann tu es und berichte!


----------



## Lotos (6 Dezember 2012)

Hallo, ich bin auch reingefallen, habe Anzeige erstattet.
Je mehr wir werden, desto besser!,,,

Meine Bank hat die Bank von Xenos kontaktiert......erfolglos, Antwort kein Betrüger und ihr lieber Kunde verweigert die Rücküberweisung.
Übrigens, der Shop ist im google verschwunden

[modedit by Hippo: Überflüssige Fullquotes gelöscht und Beiträge getackert]


----------



## Hippo (6 Dezember 2012)

Lotos schrieb:


> ... und ihr lieber Kunde verweigert die Rücküberweisung.
> Übrigens, der Shop ist im google verschwunden


Was können die Banken dafür?
Du hast rechtsgültig überwiesen, die Banken haben ihren Job gemacht und tragen keine Verantwortung dafür.
Ohne daß Du einen Schuldtitel gegen Xenos hast würde keine Bank der Welt ein Kundenkonto ohne Auftrag belasten


----------



## wieselopfer (6 Dezember 2012)

elyps schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 1. diese Information bekommt man über die Denic......


 
*XENOS*
60010070
855486709
POSTBANK STUTTGAR
Dies ist auch eine Bankverbindung der Banditen.
Bin auch drauf reingefallen. 
Manche tun ja im Forum superschlau, denke das aber jeden passieren kann, nur eine Frage der Zeit. Im Nachhinnein ist man eh immer schlauer, leider teures Lehrgeld.
Für mich war dies wahrscheinlich das erste Mal, das mein Geld futsch ist.

Wird eine Anzeige Sinn machen?

[modedit by Hippo: Überflüssigen Fullquote gelöscht und 3 (!) Beiträge getackert]
[Ist das so schwer in einem Beitrag zusammenhängend zu schreiben?]


----------



## Hippo (6 Dezember 2012)

wieselopfer schrieb:


> *...*Für mich war dies wahrscheinlich das *erste Mal*, das mein Geld futsch ist.


Wieso, willst Du das jetzt öfter machen?



wieselopfer schrieb:


> Wird eine Anzeige Sinn machen?


Im Sinn von Geld wiederkriegen? Eher nein!
Im Sinn von dem StA klarmachen daß das kein Einzelfall ist? Ja!


----------



## wieselopfer (7 Dezember 2012)

wieselopfer schrieb:


> *XENOS*
> 60010070
> 855486709
> POSTBANK STUTTGAR
> ...


 

Schwer nicht. Aber manche Fragen und Gedanken kommen erst später.
Wußte auch nicht gleich, wie es hier lang geht. Hätt ich gewust, das es um motzen geht, statt um Informationen, hätt ich es sein gelassen. Wünsch dir auch in diesem Sinne lieber Hippo, einen schönen Tag.


----------



## meli01 (7 Dezember 2012)

Hallo an alle,
bin grad ganz fertig, weil ich auch ein Handy für meine Tochter zu Weihnachten kaufen wollte. Habe nach der Mail von Xenos das ich nicht auf Rechnung kaufen kann (bei erstbestellung ist das ja manchmal)dann (ganz untypisch! Hab ich noch nie gemacht!!!!) *447* € überweisen. Wollte jetzt mal dort anrufen und nachfragen wo die Bestellung bleibt. Hatte schon seit ein paar Tagen Bauchweh deswegen. Aber siehe da ich kann keine Telefonnummer finden. Das Geld kann ich sicher auch nicht bei der Bank zurück holen, da ich es ja selbst überwiesen habe. Kann man da wirklich gaaaar nichts machen? Hat irgendjemand einen Rat für mich???? Mein Weihnachten wird alles andere als Fröhlich. Die sollen alle Tot umfallen....auf der Stelle die sowas machen. Wie kann man so herzlos sein... ich bin fassungslos!


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (7 Dezember 2012)

meli01 schrieb:


> Kann man da wirklich gaaaar nichts machen?


Doch, auf jeden Fall eine Anzeige erstatten und dann die womöglich später eingehende Begründung in der Einstellungsverfügung studieren. Eine Einstellung, weil kein Täter zu ermitteln sei, wäre mir zu dünn. Irgendwer hat das Geld bekommen und bei dem kann man es sich mit Anwalt zurück holen (Thema Finanzagent).


----------



## Lotos (7 Dezember 2012)

Hallo ich bin auch reingefallen. Bitte geh sofort zur Polizei und erstatte Anzeige! Es ist da schon was am laufen, die warten nur auf weitere Anzeigen!!!'
Lotos


----------



## witte3110 (7 Dezember 2012)

Hallo wenn ich das hier lese wird mir echt übel,ich habe auch am 29.11.2012 ein Handy bestellt natürlich per vorauskasse gezahlt keine Antwort mehr vom Shop am Anfang kamen noch Bestätigungsmails,als ich heute nochmal geschaut habe war die Webseite nicht mehr zu erreichen.also kann ich davon ausgehen das mein Geld wohl futsch ist,wie kann man denn da jetzt weiterverfahren wo sollte ich diese Sache melden wäre für gute tips von Euch sehr dankbar.


----------



## Reducal (7 Dezember 2012)

witte3110 schrieb:


> ...wie kann man denn da jetzt weiterverfahren wo sollte ich diese Sache melden ...


Bei deiner örtlich zuständigen Polizei. Du hast das doch hier gelesen und genau dieser Hinweis steht schon mehrfach da! Eine andere Strategie gibt es nicht, es sei denn, man lässts eben gut schlecht sein.


----------



## Lotos (7 Dezember 2012)

micha68 schrieb:


> Habe am 26.11. ein Handy gekauft und 242,-€ wahrscheinlich in den Wind geschossen.
> Hab es natürlich gleich überwiesen, da ich dachte ich bekomme es schneller.
> Wollte heute dort anrufen und habe Xenos Bremen angerufen, leider hat dieser Laden absolut nichts mit dem Handyladen zu tun.
> Nach Anfrage per Email hat man mir mitgeteilt , dass wegen Lieferengpass erst nach dem 10.12. 2012 geliefert würde.
> ...



Bitte geh so schnell wie möglich zur Polizei und mache eine Anzeige, da ist schon was am laufen, die warten auf mehr Infos!!!!

Lotos


----------



## Lotos (7 Dezember 2012)

witte3110 schrieb:


> Hallo wenn ich das hier lese wird mir echt übel,ich habe auch am 29.11.2012 ein Handy bestellt natürlich per vorauskasse gezahlt keine Antwort mehr vom Shop am Anfang kamen noch Bestätigungsmails,als ich heute nochmal geschaut habe war die Webseite nicht mehr zu erreichen.also kann ich davon ausgehen das mein Geld wohl futsch ist,wie kann man denn da jetzt weiterverfahren wo sollte ich diese Sache melden wäre für gute tips von Euch sehr dankbar.



Ich bin auch reingefallen....geh so,schnell wie möglich zur Polizei mach eine Anzeige, die warten auf mehr Infos, vielleicht haben wir Glück!!!!!

Lotos


----------



## Lotos (7 Dezember 2012)

wieselopfer schrieb:


> Schwer nicht. Aber manche Fragen und Gedanken kommen erst später.
> Wußte auch nicht gleich, wie es hier lang geht. Hätt ich gewust, das es um motzen geht, statt um Informationen, hätt ich es sein gelassen. Wünsch dir auch in diesem Sinne lieber Hippo, einen schönen Tag.



Ich bin auch reingefallen, bitte alle die den Beitrag lesen Anzeige erstatten ich habe einen Ganzmetallbau Sachbearbeiter beider Polizei, der sich um meinen Fall kümmert und er wartet nur auf weitere Opfer, ich bleib dran ihr hoffentlich auch!!!!
Vielleicht sieht es ja gar nicht so schlecht aus

Lotos


----------



## pele (7 Dezember 2012)

Ich hab meine Auftrag storniert und mit einer Klage gedroht. Hab meine Anzahlung heute zurück überweisen bekommen! Ansonsten kann ich nur zustimmen...Anzeige bei der Polizei!


----------



## Reducal (8 Dezember 2012)

Lotos schrieb:


> habe einen Ganzmetallbau Sachbearbeiter beider Polizei, der sich um meinen Fall kümmert


Sicher wird er den Fall schleunigst von der Aufnahme in die Endsachbearbeitung beamen, damit alle bundesweiten Fälle an einer Stelle gebündelt werden, insbesondere bei einer Staatsanwaltschaft, die das Paket-Verfahren übernimmt. Die Polizeil allein kann hier nicht viel tun und einer schon gar nicht.



pele schrieb:


> Hab meine Anzahlung heute zurück überweisen bekommen!


Aber womöglich nicht von den Betrügern sondern von der Bank, weil das Konto geschlossen wird/ist oder ich lag mit meiner Vermutung richtig:





Reducal schrieb:


> In der Regel werden für Fakeshops natürlich keine eigenen Konten verwendet sondern die von Finanzagenten. Oft wissen die noch gar nichts von ihrem Glück, wundern sich aber über die Zahlungseingänge und überweisen sie manchmal sogar freiwillig gleich wieder zurück.


----------



## senfgurke (8 Dezember 2012)

HAllo zusammen,
auch ich habe für meinen Sohn zu Weihnachten ein Handy bestellt und auch ich bekam diese Mail mit Vorkasse und Anzahlung, habe dann durch Zufall diese Woche euere Erfahrungen gelesen und auch mir wurde schlecht, habe ich doch immerhin auch 125 Euro an diese dreisten Typen überwiesen. Habe dann sofort bei meiner Bank angerufen und versucht noch irgendwas zu retten, sie machten mir keine große Hoffnung aber nach drei Tagen wurde mir der bezahlte Betrag zurückgebucht. Ich bin wirklich froh darüber und schwöre mir jetzt noch besser aufzupassen. Drück euch die Daumen , dass auch ihr noch etwas retten könnt.
Gruß Senfgurke


----------



## mukkiefuk (9 Dezember 2012)

Leider sind wir auch darauf reingefallen hatten erst am 3.12  den Betrag von 340 Euro per Online Banking überwiesen das heißt ja es wäre zwei Tage später da. Hab denn am nächsten Tag geschaut was die Sendung macht war der Schriftzug AUF Zahlung warten nicht mehr vorhanden und als Überschrift das die Bestellung abgelehnt wurde wir dabei nichts gedacht weil es wohl auf die Zahlung auf Rechnung galt. Am 5.12 wollte ich wieder schauen da war denn auf einmal die Seite Dowm meine frau glei gegooglet und fande den bricht auf der Seite von der Auktionshilfe. Nicht lang gefackelt hab denn erst bei der Polizei angerufen die sagten nur so schnell wie möglich zur Anzeige bringen alles mit bringen was man an E-mails bekommen hat  auch die Kontoauzüge und sowie das was man selber Recherchiert hat. Dort hatten sich auch gleich zwei Beamte sich denen angenommen einer nahm die Anzeige auf und einer schaute sich die andern beiden Seiten an und überprüfte ob es schonmal ein Fall gab was sich denn auch ergab das im Jahre 2008 schonmal so ein Fall gewesen war. Trotzdem allet Scheiße kein Handy die Kohle ist futsch und wir haben ein dickes Minus auffn Konto weil man ja das Geld brauchte. Jetzt frage ich mich eigentlich wenn die Täter gefunden werden ob man auch Schadensersatz stellen kann zu der Rückforderung des bezahlten Geldes. Meine mal es werden wohl viele geben die sich deswegen auch bei der Bank in den Minus gehauen haben und dafür Zinsen Zahlen müßen.


----------



## Hippo (9 Dezember 2012)

Also der gelegentliche Einsatz von Punkt, Komma und Absatzformatierung würde die Lesbarkeit des Beitrags ungemein erhöhen ...
Zur Chance das Geld zurückzubekommen verweise ich auf die Beiträge weiter oben zum Thema Finanzagent!


----------



## Reducal (9 Dezember 2012)

mukkiefuk schrieb:


> dafür Zinsen Zahlen müßen.


Das ist dann deren Problem, dafür können nicht mal Betrüger nichts. Ansonsten schließe ich mich Hippos Posting zuvor an.


----------



## wieselopfer (9 Dezember 2012)

pele schrieb:


> Ich hab meine Auftrag storniert und mit einer Klage gedroht. Hab meine Anzahlung heute zurück überweisen bekommen! Ansonsten kann ich nur zustimmen...Anzeige bei der Polizei!


 
keine mail von der bande usw. wohin soll ich stornieren?


----------



## wieselopfer (9 Dezember 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> Also der gelegentliche Einsatz von Punkt, Komma und Absatzformatierung würde die Lesbarkeit des Beitrags ungemein erhöhen ...
> Zur Chance das Geld zurückzubekommen verweise ich auf die Beiträge weiter oben zum Thema Finanzagent!


 

Ach Hippo, denk das die Leute hier ganz andere Sorgen haben, wie der gelegentliche Einsatz von Punkt, Komma und Absatzformatierung!!! 
Dein Gemecker und zurechtweisen der Leute, ist respektlos und deprimiert diese noch mehr.
Vielleicht solltest du mal darüber nachdenken! 
Aber nein noch ein drauf!!! 
Staune, dass Du diesmal die rote Schrift weggelassen hast.
An allen Betroffenen hier, seit unsern Schlaumeier Hippo nicht böse, der eine hat eben solche Sorgen und andere echte Sorgen.
Gruß Wieselopfer


----------



## Hippo (9 Dezember 2012)

Da bist jetzt schon ziemlich spät dran.
Du könntest Dich hier anmelden, dann könnte man Dir per PN (Unterhaltung) die verwendeten Mailadressen mitteilen oder versuchen über http://www.denic.de/domains/whois-service/webwhois.html die berechtigten der Domain zu packen. (wenn die Angaben dennn stimmen ...)


----------



## Hippo (9 Dezember 2012)

wieselopfer schrieb:


> Ach Hippo, denk das die Leute hier ganz andere Sorgen haben, wie der gelegentliche Einsatz von Punkt, Komma und Absatzformatierung!!!
> Dein Gemecker und zurechtweisen der Leute, ist respektlos und deprimiert diese noch mehr.
> Vielleicht solltest du mal darüber nachdenken!
> Aber nein noch ein drauf!!!
> ...


 
Mein liebes wieselopfer, Du bist nicht unbedingt in der Situation hier einen auf dicke Lippe zu machen.
Wenn Dir mein Ton nicht paßt hält Dich keiner davon ab dem aus Deiner Blödheit weggeworfenen Geld noch mehr davon einem Anwalt in den Rachen zu schmeißen. Der wird nämlich dafür bezahlt sich solche hanebüchenen jeder Rechtschreibung entbehrenden Schriftstücke zu lesen.
Wir hier machen das in unserer Freizeit und für die User unentgeltlich.
Da erwarten wir erstmal auch Respekt uns gegenüber indem man seine Frage anständig  formuliert und uns nicht seinen in SMS-Sprech formulierten Post zum Lesen gibt.
Den ganzen Tag solche Posts zu lesen ist extrem anstrengend und senkt die Motivation einem solchen Poster zu helfen sehr schnell gegen Null.
Wir sind auch nicht dafür da einem stinkfaulen Poster das Lesen eines Threads abzunehmen und alle 2-5 Beiträge die gleichen Antworten zu geben.
So, und Dir empfehle ich daß Du Dir jetzt einen anderen Spielplatz zum Pöbeln suchst. Sowas wie Dich müssen wir uns hier nicht antun.
Geh´zum Anwalt wie schon empfohlen, der wird bezahlt daß er sich Deinen Schmarrn anhört
Hippo, Moderator


----------



## Fa Mohr (9 Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Auch ich habe ein iPhone 5 zur Hälfte anbezahlt. Leider keine Ware erhalten. Morgen werde ich zunächst Anzeige erstatten. Das Geld ist wohl leider futsch. Eins muss man denen lassen, war eine professionelle Abzocke. Bin gespannt was mein Anwalt dazu sagen wird!

Grüsse

Robert


----------



## Hippo (9 Dezember 2012)

Du bist nicht alleine ...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...chnäppchenjäger-ab-sterntv-v-5-12-2012.41117/
Deine Chance ist das was weiter oben zum Thema Finanzagent geschrieben wurde.
Dann blutet halt ein anderer der leichtgläubig war


----------



## Reducal (9 Dezember 2012)

Fa Mohr schrieb:


> Eins muss man denen lassen, war eine professionelle Abzocke.


Wahrscheinlich nicht, weil die Führungshalunken womöglich mal wieder ihre Finanzagenten (die Schafe) nicht im Griff hatten.


----------



## Nanni (9 Dezember 2012)

mukkiefuk schrieb:


> Trotzdem allet Scheiße kein Handy die Kohle ist futsch und wir haben ein dickes Minus auffn Konto weil man ja das Geld brauchte.


 
Nur mal so am Rande: Warum ist man bereit, auf dem Konto ins Minus zu rutschen, nur weil man ein Handy haben will ? Oder andersrum: Warum kauft man ein Handy, obwohl man es sich nicht leisten kann?


----------



## Hippo (9 Dezember 2012)

Peter Zwegat schrieb:
			
		

> *"Warum sich die Leute überschulden":**
> Man kauft sich mit Geld, das man nicht hat, Dinge die man nicht braucht, um Leuten zu imponieren, die man nicht mag.*


----------



## Nanni (9 Dezember 2012)

Tja, Hippo, das triffts genau. Die Vernunft bleibt auf der Strecke. Lieber aufs Weihnachtsessen verzichten...


----------



## wieselopfer (9 Dezember 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> Mein liebes wieselopfer, Du bist nicht unbedingt in der Situation hier einen auf dicke Lippe zu machen.
> Wenn Dir mein Ton nicht paßt hält Dich keiner davon ab dem aus Deiner Blödheit weggeworfenen Geld noch mehr davon einem Anwalt in den Rachen zu schmeißen. Der wird nämlich dafür bezahlt sich solche hanebüchenen jeder Rechtschreibung entbehrenden Schriftstücke zu lesen.
> Wir hier machen das in unserer Freizeit und für die User unentgeltlich.
> Da erwarten wir erstmal auch Respekt uns gegenüber indem man seine Frage anständig formuliert und uns nicht seinen in SMS-Sprech formulierten Post zum Lesen gibt.
> ...


 

Nur getroffenen Hunde bellen, Hippo.
So wie du dich durch meine Zeilen jetzt fühlst, geht es auch manchen andern mit deinen.
Der Ton macht die Musik, mehr wollte ich dir nicht zu verstehen geben.
Dachte das ein Genie wie Du, es versteht.
Ich brauch keinen Anwalt und darum ging es auch gar nicht.
Es geht drum: wie du mit den Leuten umgehst.
Du möchtest Respekt als Moderator, so kann ich als Gast auch vom Moderator Respekt erwarten.
Es ist super, dass es solche Seiten gibt, wirklich.
Danke! 
Hippo, ich wünsch Dir und Deiner Familie eine super schöne Vorweihnachtszeit und ein prima Weihnachten, ein fleißigen Weihnachtsmann und ein reibungslosen Rutsch ins neue Jahr.
Ebenfalls auch allen Gästen dieser Seite, trotz aller bösen Ereignisse.

Liebe Grüße, das Wieselopfer


----------



## Hippo (9 Dezember 2012)

Du kannst gar nicht nachfühlen wie es mir und uns Aktivisten hier geht weil Du das nicht tagtäglich machst.
Ich wills mal so formulieren - was juckts die Eiche wenn sich die Wildsau dran schabt.
Nochmal - wenn ich jemanden um Hilfe bitte dann versuche ich dem- bzw. denjenigen einen gewissen Respekt entgegenzubringen in Form dessen, daß ich meine Problemschilderung nicht noch durch die Mißachtung jeglicher Rechtschreibregeln erschwere. Oder daß ich erstmal lese was zu meinem Thema schon geschrieben wurde.
Die Kollegen schreiben in solchen Fällen oft schon gar nichts mehr weil ihnen bei sowas die Lust vergeht SMS-Sprech zu übersetzen.
Wenn ich nur kurz was hinrotze kann ich nicht erwarten daß mir noch liebevoll alles bin ins kleinste erklärt wird.
Und hiermit EOD zu diesem Thema
Hippo
Moderator


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (10 Dezember 2012)

wieselopfer schrieb:


> denk das die Leute hier ganz andere Sorgen haben, wie der gelegentliche Einsatz von Punkt, Komma und Absatzformatierung!!!


 
Auch wenn die Opfer andere Sorgen haben, sollte man bedenken, dass die Admins, Mods und andere hilfeleistende User dies hier freiwillig machen und einen nicht unerheblichen Teil ihrer Freizeit dafür oipfern.
Je mehr Posts in schlecht lesbarem Format und unter Nichtbeachtung von Rechtschreibregeln verfasst sind, desto eher die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass die Motivation der Helfer stark abnimmt.
Da ist es schon besser wenn die Posts wenigstens den grundlegenden deutschen Rechtschreibregeln entsprechen.


----------

